# Ibook g3 will only boot into safe mode



## Crutchizm (May 2, 2008)

I am working on a ibook (700mhz - 256 mb - version 10.4.11) that for some reason will only boot into safe mode. Whn I try to boot normally, it gets all the way to a blue screen and then sits there. I have tried booting from a install disk, but it doesnt work either. If I boot into safe mode with the disk in, I can see the disk on the desktop.

I can also boot into single-user mode......

Does anyone know what the problem may be? Or what the fix for the issue is.....

Any help would be appriciated!! Thanks in advance!


----------

